# Where Is good place to fish



## TMartin (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi i am new to OGF,

I would like to know what lakes are good carp lakes. I use to fish Springfield Lake a lot, but the last few havent been there to often and when I have just seems slow. I have fish Walborn but they seem to be a bit small there.
any help with this would be good.


----------



## TMartin (Jun 18, 2007)

Sorry for the double post


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

I went out with a guide for Carp on the fly and he guides at Alum Creek and Rush Creek. Last Sunday at Alum I cast to a Carp about every 6 minutes.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

I went carping at oshay last week and did pretty good.


----------



## zotman (Jun 9, 2006)

Try Sunny Lake in Aurora. The carp have destroyed the lake.


----------

